
Charter gives techs $25 gift cards instead of hazard pay during pandemic - dagenix
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/03/charter-gives-techs-25-gift-cards-instead-of-hazard-pay-during-pandemic/
======
siruncledrew
Here’s a $25 gift card - _but first sign this paper that forfeits your ability
to sue the company or accuse it or any wrongdoing doing this crisis_.

~~~
salawat
Sorry, no can do Hoss, not til you sign this EULA accepting all culpability
for any problems I may seem to have directly resulted from this, and waiving
any subsequent contractual clauses in subsequent signature secured legal
agreements between you and I making use of my arms to sign where said clauses
would involve me waiving any rights whatsoever, terms updated at my
discrerion, for the use of my signature on your document.

Two can play at that game.

